# 4 yr old Appy



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Is he blind in his right eye? Could just be the picture but it looks sunken in to me.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like him a WHOLE lot better in these pics. Personally, he looks underweight to me, I don't like angles on my horses. The pics aren't really good to evaluate confo, he's standing under himself and cocked up in the R rear, 3 out of 4 pics. So, R rear problem? or is he just too relaxed? Can't tell. 

His neck looks pencil-y which makes his head look jug-y but I think some weight would put things more in proportion. If not, take my head comments with a grain of salt, I'm a head and ear person who won't go past that when looking at a horse if I don't like what I see. How tall is he? He looks like he's got some heavy bone on him. 

Ask Smilie what she thinks of him, she's the Ap person on here, I can't say what he looks like compared to breed standard.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

No I didn't notice any problems with his eyes. 

Dreamcatcher - I do think he would benefit from some more groceries too. He was very relaxed when I took these pics it was after being lunged and ridden and we took the saddle off and he just stood there and took a nap. 

Also this was the first time he has been saddled and ridden since last summer so he has no muscle to speak of. 

And forgot the mention he is grade.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh ok. Well, my impression of him is, if you like him and his price is fair for what he is, I would have a basic vet check and go for it if he doesn't fail hugely. And I say that because I don't think a horse ever totally passes a vet check, it just points up issues that you have to decide if you can live with. All that said, if you don't want a vet check, then ask yourself this question, "Can I afford to lose whatever I pay for him if he gets home and turns out to be permanently unusable for ANY reason. Can I buy another horse if I have to keep him or can't sell him on?".


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Showing grade horses feels nearly impossible. i am registering my paint as pinto to somewhat help with that. if you want to do any type of showing i would recommend something registering me.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I like him. How old is he?

Nice mane and tail, too.


I sure miss Elwood.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> Showing grade horses feels nearly impossible. i am registering my paint as pinto to somewhat help with that. if you want to do any type of showing i would recommend something registering me.


I was thinking that I would be able to register him hardship? What about entering "all breed" classes?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't know what your show situation is where you live, but out here even the breed and color shows (lower level like you said you wanted to do) have all breed classes. They're inexpensive and fun. 

http://www.oklahomabuckskin.org/upload/481804/documents/2016%20SHOWBILL%20OBHA.pdf

There's a Paint circuit, Pintos and they all have some all breed classes. I could probably find a show withing 2-3 hours of me just about every weekend.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, he doesn't appear to be a firecracker, does he? : )
With some weight, maturity and conditioning, I think he will be a very handsome chap. Not bad right now either. If open shows are okay and the price is right, and he's healthy, I would not be afraid to take a chance.


----------



## 3Horses2DogsandaCat (Apr 19, 2016)

No critique, but I think he is adorable, and he's got quite a mane for an Appy!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I think basically he is quite a nicely balanced horse, that is going to look alot different with some more groceries and being fit up
Yes, you can geld him, then register him under harship, and show him breed
Seems to have good feet, that even with all that neglect, just chipped, tryinh to 'self trim, versus falling apart. A correct balanced trim is also going to greatly change how he stands
Gelded, and registered hardship, you could show him both open and breed.
I like ahorse with a slim neck that ties in well, for athletic movement
While he won't win any tough halter classes, he looks like he would work for what you want


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

3Horses2DogsandaCat said:


> No critique, but I think he is adorable, and he's got quite a mane for an Appy!


Actually, many Appaloosas haev nice manes and tails, if they aren't bred along a family line that carries the 'rat tail'
Both Smilie and Charlie have tails to the ground, and I neither baby those tails, nor wrap them in summer


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think he will muscle up nicely. his head is overly large, but I think it gives him character, and it's not a flaw that is a real problem. the one thing I noticed right off is that he is a bit 'behind at the knee'. that would only be a consideration if a person was going to work him hard, or jump him a lot. 

be sure to run your hand down the tendons on his fronts. the right one has a look of being slightly bowed out. I am pretty sure it's just a quirk of the poor photo, but if the tendon isn't tight, then I'd be concerned.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Just to clarify all the pics were taken within like 10 seconds of each other so he was standing the same way for a brief amount of time. 

I decided to bring him home and I will get his feet done asap and then take appropriate confo shots afterwards. I get a good feeling about him and I think its worth the chance. 

When I went to see him and snapped a few pics I was just thinking to show my mom and didn't think about a HF critique until I got home - duh! I can be such a dummy!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think he looks good. Yes, he could gain a bit of weight/some muscle, but once you get the farrier to look at him and whatnot he will be looking real good. 
I say go check him out! 

OOPS- just saw that you are going to bring him home. Sounds good!! Can't wait to see how he progresses.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

He has been with me for just over a week now. I had his feet done on Saturday. I've been lunging him for 20-30 min a day to build muscle, and ponying him off of my other horse on short trail rides. Wolf teeth come out tomorrow, so after he is recovered I will start mouthing him and riding!

From last night - I know he looks like a real dud personality wise in the pics, but that couldn't be further from the truth. It's been a long time since I felt like I have "clicked" so quickly with a horse. 
Last pic isn't a confo but shows that he can be alert hahha!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awww, he's looking good!  Glad everything is going smoothly with him. So excited for you!


----------

